# Lieferprobleme bei GFP von Anfutter ?



## Kegelfisch (6. März 2016)

Hei Leute
Ich habe mich mal wieder hinreißen lassen Anfutter beim Angelfutterversand zu bestellen . Das war Mitte Januar mit Vorkasse ! Anfang Februar kam dann erst die Bestätigung der Bestellung und des Geldeinganges . In der 3. Februarwoche habe ich dann mal via Mail nachgefragt , ob die Lieferung in Aussicht ist . Daraufhin rief mich 2 Tage später Herr Paulus abends an und versicherte mir , sich persönlich zu kümmern . Seit dem ist wieder Ruhe . Ich habe dann noch mal nachgesehen in meinem Account auf der Seite von GFP , mit dem Erfolg , daß alles richtig ist . Das heißt meine Daten samt Lieferadresse und auch der Geldeingang . Sollte ich mir Sorgen machen ? Einen Lieferengpass des Herstzellers kann ich mir nicht vorstellen , da alles bei der Bestellung ohne Einschränkung lieferbar war . 
Uwe#c


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Lieferprobleme bei GFP von Anfutter ?*

Das ist schade, was dir passiert ist, aber gut zu hören- danke für den hHnweis. habe dort vor 5 Jahren mal bestellt, damals alles problemlos. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich keine großen Futtermengen mehr benötigt, in Kürze wollte ich dort aber wieder ordern- werd mir das jetzt natürl zweimal überlegen. Wäre super wenn du berichten könntest über den Ausgang, ich halte dir so oder so alle Daumen, dass du noch alles schnell geschickt bekommst!


----------



## Kegelfisch (7. März 2016)

*AW: Lieferprobleme bei GFP von Anfutter ?*

Hei Angelmeister17
Ich möchte keine Gerüchte verbreiten . Die Überschrift soll tatsächlich nur als Frage verstanden werden . Ich hatte bisher auch noch keinen grund zur Beanstandung . Wenn da irgendwas nicht richtig läuft , haben vielleicht noch andere Angler Erlebnisse und können darüber berichten - wenn nichts ist , dann ist es auch o.k. und ich muß mich weiter gedulden . 
Uwe


----------



## Kegelfisch (13. März 2016)

*AW: Lieferprobleme bei GFP von Anfutter ?*

Also scheinbar doch nicht alles o.k. . Ich habe nochmals dort angerufen und auch wieder mit Herrn Paulus geredet . Irgendwie kam er mir leicht überfordert vor und ich hatte den Eindruck er muß vom Einkauf bis zur Verpackung alles alleine machen . Mein Futter habe ich nun endlich bekommen , allerdings ohne zugesicherte "Entschuldigungszulage" (ist egal). Für's Jahr reichts erst mal und in Zukunft werde ich mich woanders umsehen .
Uwe


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Lieferprobleme bei GFP von Anfutter ?*

Super, danke dir für die ehrliche Info!


----------



## Fr33 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Lieferprobleme bei GFP von Anfutter ?*

Wie siehts inzwischen mit GFP aus? Immernoch langsame Reaktion oder ist es besser geworden?


----------



## elodia (2. April 2016)

*AW: Lieferprobleme bei GFP von Anfutter ?*

Ich bestell da immer anfang des Jahres mein Futter(VdE), dauert manchmal bisl aber das Futter hat nen sehr guten Preis und ist Frisch(Haltbar bis 2018/19). Dieses Jahr mitte Feb. hats 2-3 Wochen gedauert weil eine Sache(Pol Vitamo) nicht vorrätig war, da ich Zeit hatte hab ich gewartet sonst hätte ich die Bestellung auch schnellerbekommen können.

Ich bestell da gern.


----------



## Seidenhuhn (2. März 2017)

*AW: Lieferprobleme bei GFP von Anfutter ?*

Moin Moin
Ich habe dieses Jahr am 29 Januar Futter bei GFP bestellt und auch gleich bezahlt. Die Bestellung wurde auf meinem Konto als 
"gesehen" vermerkt. Seit dem gibt es von Paulus keine Rückmeldung mehr. Auch per Telefon ist niemand zu erreichen.
Gibt es den Shop noch? 
Soll ich mein Futter woanders kaufen?
Habt Ihr auch solche Probleme?

Petri Heil


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Lieferprobleme bei GFP von Anfutter ?*



Seidenhuhn schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ich habe dieses Jahr am 29 Januar Futter bei GFP bestellt und auch gleich bezahlt. Die Bestellung wurde auf meinem Konto als
> "gesehen" vermerkt. Seit dem gibt es von Paulus keine Rückmeldung mehr. Auch per Telefon ist niemand zu erreichen.
> Gibt es den Shop noch?
> ...



29 Januar ? #t

Absoluter Verzug, hole dir dein Geld wieder !


----------



## Seidenhuhn (2. März 2017)

*AW: Lieferprobleme bei GFP von Anfutter ?*

Gute Idee nur wie? Weder Telefon noch Email wird bearbeitet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Lieferprobleme bei GFP von Anfutter ?*



Seidenhuhn schrieb:


> Gute Idee nur wie? Weder Telefon noch Email wird bearbeitet.



*Ich* denke so darüber:

Kommt ja drauf an, mit Paypal überwiesen, dann den Kundenschutz nutzen, ansonsten:

Post aufsetzen, auf den Lieferverzug Aufmerksam machen. Frist setzen, von einer Woche sollte an ausgehen, das es angemessen ist, dem Händler also Zeit einräumen zu reagieren. Sende ihm am Besten noch einen Zahlungsbeleg.

Nach Verstreichen der Frist vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten, per Post senden. Alle entstandenen Kosten hat er zu tragen.

Sollte er auch das Ignorieren, Anwalt einschalten. Du bist hier, wenn du gezahlt hast, das Belegen kannst ( solltest du ) vollkommen im Recht.

( *Es ist keine Rechtsberatung!* )


----------



## Seidenhuhn (2. März 2017)

*AW: Lieferprobleme bei GFP von Anfutter ?*

Habe das Geld wie gewünscht per Überweisung verschickt.
Muss mal sehen wie es weiter läuft.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Lieferprobleme bei GFP von Anfutter ?*



Seidenhuhn schrieb:


> Habe das Geld wie gewünscht per Überweisung verschickt.
> Muss mal sehen wie es weiter läuft.



Dann hast du doch einen Beleg für erfolgte Zahlung. Mach Dampf min Jung ! Ich wäre schon zu seinem Shop gefahren und hätte ihm die Fahrtkosten gleich mit in Rechnung gestellt, wenn er weder reagiert, noch ans Telefon geht.

Vielleicht aber auch ein Fehler beim Buchungssystem oder Warensystem dort, klopf das Einfach ab, aber nicht Klein bei geben !


----------



## teamneptun (30. März 2017)

*AW: Lieferprobleme bei GFP von Anfutter ?*

Hallo,
ich hab das gleiche "Problem", konnte aber mit Herrn Paulus bereits telefonieren. Er kam zu dem Zeitpunkt (vor ca. 2 Wochen) eben erst von einem längeren Krankenhausaufenthalt zurück. Verständlicherweise gab ich ihm noch Zeit zum ankommen.
Wenn ich mehr weiß, kann ich mich noch mal dazu melden.
VG


----------



## Xeviltan (30. März 2017)

*AW: Lieferprobleme bei GFP von Anfutter ?*

Ist die Seite zufällig abgeschaltet? Oder welche meint ihr?


----------



## teamneptun (5. April 2017)

*AW: Lieferprobleme bei GFP von Anfutter ?*

Scheinbar ist die Domain abgeschaltet/gesperrt. Es kommen auch keine Mails mehr durch. Schade.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. April 2017)

*AW: Lieferprobleme bei GFP von Anfutter ?*

Nicht schön, ich wollte auch mal dort bestellen, nun fällt das Flach. Das Angebot war definitiv ordentlich.

Vielleicht Insolvent ?


----------

